# Where can I find a list of all Sibelius key commands (shortcuts)?



## shaimaestro (Apr 26, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## cmillar (Apr 26, 2020)

Go to Sibelius 'Preferences'; you'll find 'Keyboard Shortcuts' in there.


----------

